# Our new member of the family



## jeroen

Hi there,

Here's a snapshot of our new kitten "Pluis". She's a 12 weeks old blue British Shorthair and we collected her yesterday at the cattery. This is the very first of the many Pluis snapshots I will take in the years to come :mrgreen:

Cheers, Jeroen


----------



## LaFoto

This is a cute one. Beautiful cat. Lovely colour!!! Can't wait for those that will show her (?) with her (?) eyes open .... and to see some that give off a bit of scale so I can see how small (?) she (?) still (?) is (?) ... at 12 weeks they are still small, aren't they?


----------



## jeroen

Here is she (yes she's a girl) sitting on my knee.


----------



## Antarctican

I like that second one, because you can see more of her, and get a sense of her playful nature.  She's very pretty.


----------



## jeroen

Here's one more


----------



## LaFoto

Awww. She is SMILING for the camera here! Really and truly SMILING! How cute!!! Lovely eyes. And I do like the colour of her fur!!!


----------



## jeroen

This is what she will look like when she has grown up (not my photo, I am linking to the site of the people I got her from).
http://www.neocatbritten.nl/images/fotopagina/poezen/blauw12.jpg


----------



## Chris of Arabia

jeroen said:


> This is what she will look like when she has grown up (not my photo, I am linking to the site of the people I got her from).
> http://www.neocatbritten.nl/images/fotopagina/poezen/blauw12.jpg


That's very much like my Sister's cats Clyde and Floyd (one recently deceased, but can never remember which is which). Once fully grown, I'm quite convinced they can outdo a male lion for lounging around doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## LaFoto

OK, you did it!
Now I *WANT *her! 

AT ONCE! 





(But she must stay this little and cute!!!)


----------



## Antarctican

Oh _yeah_, those last two shots are wonderful to show off her pretty face and her 'personality' (smiling, and coy respectively)


----------



## jeroen

This could go on for ever. Ah well, let's hope so


----------



## jeroen




----------



## mdcrisp2000

She's adorable! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## jeroen

She's just like a small child. Adorable one moment, a little devil the other. This is her 2-minutes-before-troubles look.


----------



## KristinaS

jeroen said:


> This could go on for ever. Ah well, let's hope so



Ha! I LOVE this! Soooo cute.


----------



## Fangman

Those eyes are just looking for some mischief


----------



## jeroen

The sheep is called Gnarf. "Gnarf!" is our cartoon-caption when Pluis tries to kill it. It's missing an ear allready and I expect the sheep to be inside-out somewhere next week. So we have 2 more Gnarfs in stock. She usually falls asleep with it.


----------



## pm63

Yey, cats! I love mine.  Lovely snaps.


----------



## jeroen

Not the sharpest photo I ever took... She's 4 months this weekend.


----------



## LaFoto

She has grown quite considerably in those 4 weeks! Wow - they grow up fast, don't they?


----------



## RKW3

Cool cat!


----------



## jeroen

Little Miss Can't Do Wrong....


----------



## MissMia

Beautiful cat! Congrats on the new member of your familly!!!


----------



## IndieMe

She looks so pretty! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Aww now I want a kitten,

I would but I have birds.... and brothers.... so it's a fat NO.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## LaFoto

Awwwww! She is soooooooooooooo cute. And her expression is so alert, something must have dangled above her head, right? Nice DOF and good focus, lovely window light. All good!


----------



## jeroen

LaFoto said:


> something must have dangled above her head, right?


No, she was aiming for my goldfish...


----------



## Spidy

What a cute kitten ... I want one!!


----------



## Lyncca

Wow! She is the cutest kitten I have seen in a while.  Great job capturing her personality


----------



## jeroen




----------



## easily_amused

#20 looks like she is thinking "I iz innocent!  I swarez!!"


----------



## jeroen

I will probably keep filling this thread for the next 14 years or so...


----------



## lifeafter2am

I remember when my two were kittens!  Very cute cat!


----------



## Tinkgrrbell

That is the cutest kitten ever! I love these pics!


----------



## jeroen

This is the snapshot gallery right? So here's a snapshot.
She found a new favorite place to sit/sleep/wash/chase her tail: on top of my Mac.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Love it!! Looks like it's pointing to the Photo Challenge


----------



## cosmom3

I :heart: this thread.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## JRob

What a beautiful cat.  Ive been wanting one like that for years.


----------



## jeroen

One more snapshot.


----------



## jeroen

Today was garden day.


----------



## One Sister

I love a man who can be tender to a cat or a small dog...and I love your kitty.  We have an 18 year old and my sister just lost hers at 21!  So keep posting Pluis for the next 20 or so years!!


----------



## jeroen

Before we took Pluis in, we lost our other cat when she was over 21 years old. That's about a year ago and we still miss her a lot.

btw, Pluis is 8 months this week.


----------



## Overread

If these are snaps what do you consider shots? Some of these are really really good!
And its good to see a mac being used for something usefull for once


----------



## manaheim

As someone else said...some of these "snapshots" are way more than just a snapshot.  Nice.

Such a beautiful cat.  I've always loved those and planned to get one someday... 'course at the moment the house is over-run with Maine Coon Cats.


----------



## jeroen

manaheim said:


> 'course at the moment the house is over-run with Maine Coon Cats.


That's funny. My brother adopted a Maine Coon kitten last week. I haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## manaheim

jeroen said:


> That's funny. My brother adopted a Maine Coon kitten last week. I haven't seen it yet though.


 
Give it about 5 years (how long they take to fully develop) and you'll be able to hear it coming from a couple miles away.   They are _biiiiiig_ cats.  My 3 year old male is about 17lbs already.  His father was 22lbs.

I could go on and on, but this is a photography forum... not a cat one. I'll just say that, overall, Maine Coons are really cool.


----------



## BoblyBill

She looks like my cat Bucky... She died my last year of high school... She was 14... Keep them coming. I feel I'll be frequenting this to see more.


----------



## Valethar

Hehe.  My cat used to lounge around on my old G3 Mac too. When she wasn't trying to use the keyboard instead (Usually when *I* was trying to use it....).


----------



## Valethar

manaheim said:


> Give it about 5 years (how long they take to fully develop) and you'll be able to hear it coming from a couple miles away.   They are _biiiiiig_ cats.  My 3 year old male is about 17lbs already.  His father was 22lbs.




And not just in weight. My ex had one that could easily reach past my belt when he stretched up to get at something in my hand. Without jumping. (I'm 6' tall)

When it's cold out, you won't ever worry about staying warm on the couch, etc..


----------



## jeroen

Did I tell you my wife collects and restores old picknick baskets?
Pluis loves them.


----------



## jeroen

One more...


----------



## Bifurcator

Great thread!!!

Keep them coming!


----------



## jeroen

Here is a very pretentious one in black and white...


----------



## Antarctican

How fun to see her growing up! She's really a lovely looking cat.


----------



## jeroen

Hm... My wife needs a new P&S.


----------



## jeroen

My wife has a new P&S


----------



## jeroen

Almost 11 months now.


----------



## Antarctican

Is she leash trained?


----------



## jeroen

Yes she is. We keep her on a leash when she is in the backyard. We don't want her walking around in other people's gardens. We love her and we don't want to loose her. We live in a neighbourhood with a lot of very weird people... :thumbdown:


----------



## jeroen

Pluis on my Mac.


----------



## jeroen

Pluis on my Mac twice.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ heehee, cute!


----------



## jeroen

She had her first heat period last week. We were on holiday so we missed a couple of those days when she stayed with my parents. LOL poor mum and dad 






So that's over by now. This was tonight.


----------



## Lyncca

She is so beautiful! I love that you have kept the same thread going so you can see her grow from kitten to big kitty!


----------



## Antarctican

jeroen said:


> This was tonight.


What a cute shot!!!!!!!!!!  Is that a chip/crisps bag she's in?  Looks like a tight fit.


----------



## jeroen

@Antarctican
No, that's a paper bag from a bookstore.

This was just now:


----------



## jeroen

I found this great kitchen table today for very cheap. I'm using it as a home desk now. Hopefully, next month there'll be a new MacBook on it. Pluis found her new sleeping spot already.


----------



## jeroen

Oh, how can I forget to mention:
*
It's Pluis' first birthday today!  *


We bought her some fresh fish but she prefers her own kitty food.


----------



## Overread

jeroen said:


> @Antarctican
> No, that's a paper bag from a bookstore.
> 
> This was just now:


 
One day I will get that big camera! 

Great shots as always - and I like your scanner warmer


----------



## Corry

I love this thread!


----------



## photographyaddict

Haha! And I thought this thread was going to have photos of babies. 

They're just as cute, tho  Some are definitely qualified to be on LOLcats!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Chris of Arabia

Love this cat. So much more refined (and less scrawny) than the ones we get out here.


----------



## jeroen

Here's a few snapshots. This thread is almost a year old


----------



## Antarctican

Love the expression in those first two shots (rather reminds me of Jack Nicholson's look)


----------



## TWoods450

nice g4 quicksilver...


----------



## jeroen

In the meanwhile in Amsterdam at Jeroen's place...

We had Pluis sterilized some time ago. She was in heat twice a month and she was loosing weight and health. Sterilizing a pedigree cat is a bit of a shame actually, but this was just too sad for her (and for us)... She's feeling a lot better now 

This is Pluis looking out of the window while it's freezing -5 degrees C outside. No garden day today.


----------



## midnitejam

Adorable kitten.  Nice photos, too.


----------



## stsinner

Adorable cat!  But what the hell is a cattery?  Sounds like a place that churns out cats...


----------



## manaheim

awww... so cute.  Beautiful cat.  I've always loved that color.  That isn't a russian blue, is it?


----------



## manaheim

My god look at the color of those eyes.


----------



## jeroen

Pluis in the laundry basket.


----------



## sleepingdragon

What a beautiful cat!


----------



## jeroen

manaheim said:


> awww... so cute.  Beautiful cat.  I've always loved that color.  That isn't a russian blue, is it?


Nope, she's a blue Brittish Shorthair.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen

Saturdaynight before diner. 

Technically one of the worst photos I ever took. But with halve a bottle of La Chouffe behind my teeth I couldn't care less. Pluis seems to be enjoying herself as ever


----------



## Antarctican

She is soooOOooo beautiful! I really like the shot two above this one, where she's dozing so peacefully. The world is her oyster.


----------



## Susan1114

We love Pluis!!!!  I get so excited when I see a new photo of her.   I go calling my husband "There's a new picture of that cute kitty on TPF!!!!"   :lmao:

We are in the search of a new cat and I think your breed is so beautiful we're going to try to find one that looks like her.


----------



## jeroen

@Susan
That is so cool 

We decided for a British Shorthair because they are a very relaxed and social breed of cats. They're very easy to handle. I grew up with a cream colored male one that died at 18 years of age.


----------



## chantal7

Haha - some very neat shots in here! I think your cat is very cute  Nice to see all the photos and that you've kept up with it this long!


----------



## dwol

So beautiful! really cool thread and cannot wait to see more photos!  love cats!


----------



## mikemicki

Very cool cat you got.  Very nice shots.  I'll be checking this thread more often.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## jeroen

Pluis with backlight. Today was the first sunny day of 2009


----------



## jeroen

If you have a cat, I have 4 words for you: Ikea Bästis Play Tunnel.


----------



## jeroen

Claw.






Ears.






Eyes.






Fur.






Pluis


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen

It's been a while.


----------



## jeroen

Fooling around.


----------



## Rise

Very beautiful cat!  I am glad you kept the same thread going because I really enjoyed viewing the photographs from kitten to adult.


----------



## scarfy

jeroen said:


>


this cat was born to model!


----------



## jeroen

We're spending some time in my parent's house to get out of the city for a few days. And we took Pluis with us. She is enjoying herself quite a bit. She especially appreciates climbing the stairs since we live on a ground floor appartement ourselves.


----------



## photomaniac

I love the very first pic of this thread. It's amazing, with the different textures in the photo, and how it goes from black to white through the gray of Pluis. It's just a great pic! And cat, of course.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Heehee, just waiting for the 'mouse' in that first one! 

That is one bee-you-tiful cat.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen

Pluis on my amplifier.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Actor

Cats are cute, but never forget that these little animals are vicious predators at heart.

Many years ago we had a cat that was rather large as domestic cats go.  We called him Big Butt.  The kids named him that and, although we told the kids the name was not appropriate, the name stuck.

Big Butt had access to the house via a swinging pet door and could come and go as he pleased.  He would occasionally bring home dead mice and small rabbits which I would take away from him and flush down the toilet.

Through sheer neglect we ran out of cat food one day.  Big Butt did not get fed for a couple of days.  A couple of nights later I was alone in the house when I heard Big Butt come in through his swinging door.  I turned and looked, and there he stood, standing tall in the middle of the living room with the neighbor's chihuahua clamped in his teeth.  The poor dog was dead as a door nail.

I got the dog's corpse away from Big Butt.  He was to big to flush so I put him in a trash bag and dumped him in the garbage can.  Then I went out and got some cat food.  I'm sure Big Butt interpreted the return of tuna to his bowl as a reward for killing the dog.

For months afterward the neighbors posted a reward for the return of their dog.  I never said anything.


----------



## jeroen

@Actor
That is very funny :lmao:


----------



## jeroen

One more "cat on an amplifier" photo. We're listening Freddie Hubbard here.


----------



## jeroen

I have new shoes!


----------



## asila

ahhhhhhh,the cat is so cute . I wish i have one T_T


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Chris of Arabia

Pluis is definitely looking very stately these days. My sister had two blue British shorthairs  - Clyde & Floyd. Clyde died about 18 months back, but Floyd is still around. He has now been joined by a lilac called Casper. He has to be the most placid cat I've ever met and is wholly unphased be being mauled by various 2, 7 & 9 year old children. Looking forward to seeing the next Pluis installment.


----------



## Casshew

Kitty is growing up, I loved looked at all the photos


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jensgt

What what a thread!  Pluis is a gorgeous cat and looks like she is a really great pet.  I am glad you got her fixed (sterilized)...it is the best thing for them if you are not a breeder...lowers their chance of getting breast cancer down the line.  I have 2 full bred persians, both are fixed as well   I think I am going to make my own thread to show off my kitties now!


----------



## Sbuxo

jeroen said:


>



this one is my favorite


----------



## jeroen

I'm just fooling around with my new Canon 50mm 1.8 lens. Thanks for watching.


----------



## jeroen

Tried to reshoot this one. She's grown considerably over the past 2 years. She still won't sit still though.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Whoa! Is she really fluffy, or has she been eating too many treats?

(She's absolutely gorgeous. Her fur colour is lovely, and those eyes!)


----------



## jeroen

No, she is supposed to be so fluffy. Pluis is Dutch for Fluffy :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ She's purrfectly named then!

Keep on posting shots...I love seeing them


----------



## jeroen




----------



## anniedanial

jeroen said:


> Here's one more



Absolutely adorable kitty you have there, Jeroen.


----------



## jeroen

Testshot from my Autocord.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## dyce

She is adorable.


----------



## Diana G

awww kitties..so cute


----------



## jeroen

This thread is becoming pretty big...

Here's one of yesterday morning.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen




----------



## Overread

hehehe neat! We have a cat who likes to clamber upon shoulders - though she tends to stay up on all fours and move around (mostly dribbling, purring a lot and trying to headbutt the back of your head). thankfuly she is a little smaller than Pluis


----------



## imchristinak

if i had a kitty like her, i probably wouldn't be able to put my camera down.


----------



## jeroen

Fooling around taping my iXus to an old TLR. Pluis is the obvious model:


----------



## jeroen

Testing if this is visible. Can't remember if Flickr allows hotlinking.


----------



## Overread

I see a kitty eye!!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Antarctican

She looks so angelic. 

I'm surprised she doesn't appear more interested in the bubbles


----------



## jeroen

They popped when she touched them and they smelled like lemon so she didn't like em much


----------



## jeroen




----------



## blazer45

Wow that is very cute kitten. I really like the color it's very unique with orange eyes that brings more beauty to her. She had gotten pretty big over the years. She's very adorable. I like it when she's on top of the shoulder perfect shots.


----------



## jeroen

_"Yuch... Your photo's are so bad that you can't even take a focussed shot of me when I vomit over them."_


----------



## Antarctican

^^^


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen

She'll be 3 years old this week.


----------



## kundalini

Wonderful thread Jeroen.  I've enjoyed all the photos.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Overread

Oh noes! Watch out - thats the "kitty world domination" face you have there!


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Agreed! That 'expression' on its face is PRICELESS!!!


----------



## jeroen

We moved to a new house last month.


----------



## jeroen

Been sorting out the Junk Room. That's where we put our junk after we moved here a few weeks ago.


----------



## Overread

!! What did you put Pluis in the junk room for!


----------



## photomaniac

He was just sorting out the stuff, as you can see.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Qianqian

Like this one!!!!!





jeroen said:


> This could go on for ever. Ah well, let's hope so


----------



## Shadowbox

more more more!!


----------



## PhotoTish

Wonderful cat and I love all the photos and updates.  :thumbup:


----------



## jeroen

Fooling around with my new old Hasselblad and my favorite model


----------



## Antarctican

What a stunning kitty 'portrait' (complete with lovely lighting)!!!!


----------



## jeroen

Cats are such great models to try out new camera's. Unfortunately for Pluis, I buy another camera every few weeks and she has to model again  Here's another one with the Hasselblad.


----------



## stephon

beautiful just beautiful. Maybe I could borrow that cat sometime.*


----------



## cgipson1

jeroen said:


> Here's one more



Lovely Brit! They are wonderful cats.. lots of personality!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen




----------



## OscarWilde

Awww! My new favorite thread! I can't wait to get my blue! They are THE greatest cats! Personality :thumbup: Beauty :thumbup: Hypoallergenic :thumbup: Hilarity :thumbup:

They have it all! Your pictures are all wonderful  Not that one could take a bad picture of a Blue


----------



## Compaq

That cat is beautiful!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## PhotoTish

So nice to see how Pluis is getting on. Such a wonderful thread :thumbup:


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Overread

Awwws! Deciding if its worth going out eh!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## pixmedic

If you got the cat at a cattery, can you get nuns at a nunnery?


----------



## jeroen

Action photo:


----------



## Overread

Yay! It's been far too long since we had an update here - good to see him in typical feline energetic motion!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen

One more of the Fluffmeister.


----------



## limr

So glad I found this thread finally


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen

I see a lot of my old photos are gone...

I had a spammer on my old photoblog and I changed the name of the blog folder. I'll see if I can restore the links asap.

Edit: Fixed most of the dead links. I'll get into the rest asap. Would be a shame to loose this thread


----------



## limr

Such a gorgeous cat, and beautiful pictures, too!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Overread

dawws happy cat of the new year!


----------



## jeroen

One more shot of the Fluffmeister.


----------



## annamaria

So glad I found this thread! Loving it.  Beautiful cat.  Really like how you captured Pluis expressions.


----------



## jeroen

After she spend 2 weeks at my parents' place. We had all our window frames replaced last 2 weeks... I'm glad we have our home and the Pluis back again.


----------



## jeroen

Same location, proper camera


----------



## jeroen

let's see if I can post with tapatalk.


----------



## sarahactually

Aww, I love this thread! I want to get a cat someday but I don't know how my spoiled baby Chloe (who is a black lab) would handle it.


----------



## jeroen

We moved to this house some years ago because of the garden. The back garden is finally in a state that no other cats can get in. So here she is enjoying summer


----------



## jeroen

And one more...


----------



## jeroen

And another.


----------



## limr

jeroen said:


> View attachment 105856 And another.



What a happy, smug-looking kitty


----------



## jeroen




----------



## limr

Belleh! Rub the belleh!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Overread

Getting bigger and bigger! ! Giant cat!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen




----------



## limr

Pluis is have Deep Thoughts.


----------



## jeroen

Prrr


----------



## jeroen

First garden day of 2016.


----------



## jeroen




----------



## tirediron

Very cool!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen

Happy birthday! Pluisje is 10 years old today


----------



## limr

jeroen said:


> Happy birthday! Pluisje is 10 years old today



Happy birthday, floofy kitty!


----------



## jeroen

Prrr


----------



## Overread

the position of a very happy cat!


----------



## jeroen




----------



## jeroen

Merry christmas


----------



## jeroen

We painted the walls of the study today.


----------



## jeroen

I realized I made a miscalculation. Pluis will be 10 next September, hopefully.


----------



## Derrel

Great thread, and many awesome photos of a cool cat!


----------



## limr

jeroen said:


> I realized I made a miscalculation. Pluis will be 10 next September, hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 142175



"Hopefully"? She's not sick, is she? Or is it one of those automatic "god willing" sorts of phrases that we throw in to ward off bad luck?

Such a gorgeous kitty


----------



## jeroen

The cat in the hat.

Pluis is almost 12 now. And she's getting old. She has a bit of a knee problem and she can't jump as she once could. She's sweeter as she's ever been. So I hope she'll last for a couple more years.


----------



## Derrel

Good to see your cat is still around!


----------



## Ron Evers

She likely has another 8 years if an indoor cat.  Our cricket is going on 18 & may outlive us.


----------

